# A wicked hiss under 2500 rpm



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

My 98 Altima with 104K on it has this wicked hisss that wont stop until it is at about 2500rpm. i do a ton of local driving and dont have to get it up that high... after 2500 it goes away and also it goes away when i have been driving for about an hour straight... any ideas?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Is it similar to sqeaking? Have you replaced your belts yet? I'm waiting for my belts to come in to fix my horrible squeaking noise I get from idle to around the RPM's you mentioned. If it's the belts, the engine revs up until the pitch of the tune the belts make is just so high your ear can't hear it anymore. Mine disappears after about 5 minutes though. Do you lose a good amount of oil every week?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

maybe your turbo pipe has a hole in it :fluffpol:


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Is it similar to sqeaking? Have you replaced your belts yet? I'm waiting for my belts to come in to fix my horrible squeaking noise I get from idle to around the RPM's you mentioned. If it's the belts, the engine revs up until the pitch of the tune the belts make is just so high your ear can't hear it anymore. Mine disappears after about 5 minutes though. Do you lose a good amount of oil every week?



its prolly the belt i just dont want to go thru the hassel of replacing the belts....


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

have you tried tightening your belts?


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> have you tried tightening your belts?



no how might i do that... is it a PITA or could a not so great car guy do it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

june 20th post date and im just seeing this thread, lol.
none of you guys said anything about a vacuum leak. get a spray bottle of water and start spraying your engine whiles its running. get all of the vacuum lines and gasket areas. when the idle drops, you have found your leak.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Check for exhaust manifold gasket leaks.


----------

